# Side Airbag squib connector broken - can't reset SRS light



## eowl (Jun 27, 2016)

b0ng0man said:


> i broke mine and had the similar problem after disconecting airbag to replace window regulator.i was able to source a squib connector and it fixed the problem rthen i had to reset the airbag light and its all good .i have ordered another 400 squib connectors and i ll be sending them out if anyone needs them....
> regards
> steff


Hi BOngOman, would it be possible to buy a few squib connectors from you. Have this issue on a 325i I recently purchased. Thx (eowl)


----------



## Bluboy007 (May 27, 2017)

b0ng0man said:


> just to say i have the 400 odd squib connectors and i can send them out for a small price if needed,,,,


I know its a long shot, but can you remove the insulator from a new connector and insert it in the old one? If you can and you still have any left I would be most interested in getting hold of a couple.
Cheers Carl 
PS am in Melbourne


----------

